# No-cut InkJet Heat Transfer Paper



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

Has anyone used this paper?If so where did you purchase the paper...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aries said:


> Has anyone used this paper?If so where did you purchase the paper...


The company will not sell the product through their website. The company only plans to sell to high volume buyer or potential dealer. The sample is available for evaluation. You can email directly to [email protected].

Here is how to order sample:



> "The easiest way to purchase is to go to our website, Welcome to www.unique4youonline.com, under iron on heat transfer, select 8.5x11 inch 10 sheets (for light color T-shirt), it is $5, when you click, it will add $5 S/h, total will be $10. We will make sure to mail you the special sample pack.
> 
> The other way is to mail a check of $10 to:
> 
> ...


----------



## aries (Mar 18, 2007)

lnfortun said:


> The company will not sell the product through their website. The company only plans to sell to high volume buyer or potential dealer. The sample is available for evaluation. You can email directly to [email protected].
> 
> Here is how to order sample:


have you used this transfer paper?If so how was turnout on shirt?thanks for the info...


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

aries said:


> have you used this transfer paper?If so how was turnout on shirt?thanks for the info...


Just got my samples. I will be testing them sometime this week. Will let you know.


----------



## bunnywilson (Jul 14, 2009)

Any more news on self cutting paper for INKJET?

There seems to be a mystery surrounding this product. Does is actually exist? People who've sampled it seem to disappear!

ANY news?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Imageclip for inkjet. It works better than the Chinese brand.

The Chinese brand did not work for me no matter what I did.


----------



## bunnywilson (Jul 14, 2009)

Lnfortun said:


> Imageclip for inkjet. It works better than the Chinese brand.
> 
> The Chinese brand did not work for me no matter what I did.


 
Thank you kindly Luis, you are a gentlemen and a scholar!


----------

